# Week of March 10 to 16 2013



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a bookmark for now


----------



## Euler (Mar 11, 2013)

A bookmark for what?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Snow storm.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Snow storm.


In liquid form...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

hammer said:


> In liquid form...



Oh not the good stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Euler said:


> A bookmark for what?



So you know when not to ski


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm hoping the freeze will hold off until Weds afternoon at least, so I can head up to Sunapee Weds AM and demo some fatter skis in the slop.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Euler said:


> A bookmark for what?



Go read a book.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 11, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> I'm hoping the freeze will hold off until Weds afternoon at least, so I can head up to Sunapee Weds AM and demo some fatter skis in the slop.



There is some lagtime between the front and the cold air....with the slow pace to this system, the core of the cold air should hold til Wed night.  There could be a little crust from Tuesday night but probably not a hard freeze just yet.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 12, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> There is some lagtime between the front and the cold air....with the slow pace to this system, the core of the cold air should hold til Wed night. There could be a little crust from Tuesday night but probably not a hard freeze just yet.



Thanks Winn. Looks like a game-time decision is in order here.


----------

